# Trouble with make install for dhcp42-server



## Zencraft (Feb 4, 2013)

I am trying to do a *make install clean* on net/isc-dhcp42-server for a class lab. I am getting the following error and don't know what to do next. 

```
Couldn't fetch it - please try to retrieve this

port manually into /usr/ports/distfiles/ and try again.
error code 1
```

After the last fetch statement it says 
	
	



```
no address record
```
 Does anyone know how I can solve this issue?


----------



## Zencraft (Feb 4, 2013)

A bit more info on my setup. I am running a server and client FreeBSD on two virtual machines. The adapters are set to bridge to my wireless. The two machines have a static IP to communicate with each other on their own network. 

I have recently done an echo '8.8.8.8' > /etc/resolv.conf because I thought it was a nameserver issue. The attempts at fetching the files now take a bit longer, they used to fail instantly, but they are still failing.


----------



## Zencraft (Feb 4, 2013)

When I do a ping to 8.8.8.8 it says No route to host. I'm guessing it cannot communicate outside of the network which it is set to. Would this be why I can't fetch? I don't want to change any settings on the current interfaces.


----------



## Zencraft (Feb 4, 2013)

And a reboot seems to have solved my issues... Thanks!


----------

